# New Land Rover LRX



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sexy!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

It's still only a 'rover' :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ratty said:


> It's still only a 'rover' :roll:


Eh?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not for me, sorry


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Sexy!


As was the concept Range Stormer when first shown:










The RRS that emerged was a different car. Don't hold yer breath for the LRX.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

It's a feckin 4x4


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

The Kings road set will love it to bits!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

garyc said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy!
> ...


Beat me to it Garyc these concept look fantastic but they never have the guts to carry them through


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> these concept look fantastic but they never have the guts to carry them through


Award for the most ironic post of the week goes to Hilly - posting above comment on a TT forum 

Although I do agree - the TT was a one off. I wish they would carry these concepts through to production. The Jag XF was a lovely looking car but they dulled it down so much!

This is new new Land Rover that's supposed to be started with the iPhone isn't it? Cool idea!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

If you've seen "Custom My Ride" on Disc Home and Leis, the guys at West Coast Customs made a working copy of the Range Rover Stormer for the king of Dubai or some such... anything is possible if you throw enough money at it :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

the LXR is a reality, we have been working on the interior parts for the last 2 months :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

was said:


> the LXR is a reality, we have been working on the interior parts for the last 2 months :wink:


the RRS is a reality. Based on Disco 3 floor, it bears little resemblance to Range Stormer. do you have info to suggest that LRX will not suffer same fate?


----------

